# router question



## prc61 (Jan 15, 2015)

I just purchased a leigh dovetail jig in an attempt to expand the look of my projects. my question is what would be a good router for this jig. I have 2 older routers, 1 Ryobi and 1 Makita. neither has the proper base for the guide bushing to fit into. I have searched for a base plate for both routers and cant seem to find one made for either router. any ideas on a good router or a way to make mine work would be great.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The Bosch 1617EVS combo is a good set up to have. Put the fixed base in a router table and use the motor in the plunge base for handheld operations just like you are wanting to do.

Good luck.
Mike
PS: Yes, I have to complete kits.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like routers the Have "D" handles for more control. Not sure if Bosch makes one but I've used a Porter cable 691 for years.it works great with dovetail jigs.










http://www.amazon.com/PORTER-CABLE-691-4-Horsepower-D-Handle-Collets/dp/B0000222VJ


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

There are quite a few "universal" router plates that should work.. and if the holes don't line up exactly, it's pretty easy to drill new ones.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

My favorite for the D4 is the Milwaukee, either 5616 or 5616. The "body grip" fixed is really nice, they also come with a base plate that takes the standard bushings. I've come to appreciate having 2 routers when using this jig. One with the DT bit, the second with a straight bit.


----------

